# 2 Dumbo Rats in Orlando, FL Need a New Home



## KelleyArline (Jul 12, 2012)

My twin sister and I are moving to Japan for a couple years to teach English, and we cannot bring our sweet boys, Miles and Tobey, with us.  We are moving to Japan very soon, and we need to find a loving home for them. Believe me, we don’t want to give them up. We really don’t. But there’s no way for them to accompany us, and no one in our family can take them. 

*We will provide new adoptive parents with two cages (one large and one travel), plenty of food, chew toys, and two wonderful companions all at NO CHARGE.
*
Allow me to introduce these incredible pets to you! 
*

Miles*










“Oh, hi guys!” 

Since Miles is the more assertive of the pair, he will go first. Miles always goes first anyway, since he has four good legs (unlike poor Tobey).











This affable bully takes advantage of his less-able brother. And look how smug he is about it.












Don’t let him fool you. He’s not ashamed of bullying a cripple. But at least he’s cute and lovable enough to offset any detractors.












But it’s okay, he’s a kiss-up to those significantly bigger than him.












Reach, Miles!

He does this a lot, and it’s always cute.












Cats and dogs clean themselves 6-8 times a day. Rats clean themselves 22 times a day. Contrary to popular myth, rats don’t like to be dirty.












Just look at this cutie pie!


*Tobey*












And here is Tobey. Notice that he has tripped and is stumbling. This is because he has only two good legs. Pardon the tongue-and-cheek; what used to be a sad subject has become affectionate teasing. Poor Tobey kept breaking his legs from falling in his own cage, and we think he had weak bones to begin with. Coupled with early on-set arthritis, he has mobility issues, but he’s gotten adjusted to the fact that his hind legs are somewhat disfigured. He’s slow, but he gets around still.












Here, you can get a good look at his back legs. For some reason, he keeps climbing in his cage when he has no business doing so.












He has tough time scratching and grooming himself.












And he kinda has to sit funny when he eats.












But look at how cute he is!












Tobey is the sweetheart of the pair.












He’s a lap rat, and he loves to cuddle next to me, in my lap, or on my shoulder.












And sometimes, he’ll just sit in my hand. Although he may be using my hand to prop himself up. He tires more easily, whereas Miles is more energetic and playful.












Group shots! Rats are very social creatures, so it’s imperative to keep them in pairs or groups. Miles and Tobey have been together since they were adopted. Right now, they are about two years old and are healthy (Tobey's permanently broken legs aside).












Snack time! Also, this photo should give you an idea of their size.












No, Tobey, don’t bother him while he’s eating. This won’t end well.












Tobey. Tobey. Rats don’t share. Don’t take it from Miles, he’ll cut you.



*If you are interested in adopting these sweet, affectionate, loving rats, have experience taking care of animals, and live near the central Florida area, please send me a private message!

If not, please post a comment or ask me about these sweethearts so that this thread can be bumped up! Thank you for your time!*


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

They are so cuteI like tobey


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll have them


----------

